# Does the recording industry have a bias for tenors?



## Tiarhlu (Dec 12, 2008)

It seems like every time I hear a male singer in any mainstream band, or any male recording artist, he has a high voice. I keep wondering if this is just a coincidence, or if the record companies weed out the lower dudes like myself. On a related note, I don't think I've heard one baritone on American Idol. I don't pay too much attention to that show, but when I do hear a clip, every guy's up in the stratosphere with apparent ease. It's frustrating never hearing anyone I can sing along with, not to mention feeling like I'm going to be rejected by everyone because I don't sound like the apparent standard. I find it hard to believe that every other guy in the world has a high voice, but yeah, it's all I ever hear.


----------



## valkura (Dec 13, 2008)

Sing an octave below.  It's how I tend to sing with other people's music.

(Or sometimes more, if the vocalist is female. >.>)

Edit - and more relevant, I have noticed this. It's annoying. D:


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 13, 2008)

I've noticed this trend, too. 

Back when Enrico Caruso was still around, Titta Ruffo made a duet recording with the famous tenor, who he himself was said to be "The Caruso of Baritiones." Indeed he and Caruso sounded similar in timbre and power in the one surviving recording. 

However, he wasn't as revered as Caruso, and I bet my tail that those of you who have barely heard of Caruso never heard of Titta Ruffo.


----------



## Ax Vorinskathe (Dec 14, 2008)

So what you're saying is that we need some more Rick Astley and a lot less Justin Timberlake? I could go for some of that. xD


----------



## greg-the-fox (Dec 14, 2008)

I know exactly what you're saying and it pisses me off so much when I can never sing along to any music ever because of my low vocal range ;_;


----------



## Captain Howdy (Dec 14, 2008)

I think the reason why you never hear it, is because people who have lower-then-alto singing voices might find an easier job in a choir, or opera, or some sort of other singing group. That's my guess at least


----------



## Tiarhlu (Dec 15, 2008)

Ax Vorinskathe said:


> So what you're saying is that we need some more Rick Astley and a lot less Justin Timberlake? I could go for some of that. xD



I don't know who the first guy is, but yes. I hate Timberlake and his kind. *Shudder*


----------



## Grimfang (Dec 15, 2008)

Tiarhlu said:


> I don't know who the first guy is, but yes. I hate Timberlake and his kind. *Shudder*



Oh, you probably know Rick Astley, just not by name.
Check him out: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


I definitely am one of those who has that kind of bias. I don't know what it is, but I just love the higher vocal ranges with guys.


----------



## Aden (Dec 15, 2008)

I like guys that can sing high, but I don't like it when they overdo it to the point of rediculousness. Really low voices don't really appeal to me except in an opera setting.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Dec 15, 2008)

Aden said:


> I like guys that can sing high, but I don't like it when they overdo it to the point of rediculousness. Really low voices don't really appeal to me except in an opera setting.



I like it too, it just gets old when that's all you ever hear outside of classical music. It also disturbs me a bit when I hear a high voiced guy get down to the bottom of my own range, like Paul McCartney or Weird Al.  I can't figure out how that's possible.


----------



## Sedit (Dec 21, 2008)

Well....heres a good baritone fix forya'....Peter Steeles voice is AMAZING!  One of the bigger influences on my own vocals (well....when I actually sing clean, which is rare). 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ntvORezIQ4


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 21, 2008)

In the theater, It's a time-tested fact.

Sopranos are always fat chicks with amazing voices, or smoking beautiful blonds.

Altos are always unnoticeable brown-haired or red-haired girls full of angst or sadness.

Tenors always are the princes, always get the girls, and can always win by looks alone.

Basses are always mean or robust, but never take the lead, and usually end up hurting someone onstage at some point just for the fun of it.



That being said, Tenors are just naturally more appealing to the masses than Basses. The Bass voice doesn't usually fit with today's musical styles.

Now, get old rock and roll like Elvis, Johnny Cash, etc. or soul music and Basses rule.

I myself am a somewhat high tenor, but my range extends far down into baritone. However, I cannot sing bass and I envy those who can.


----------



## TheComet (Dec 22, 2008)

Wait so where does the above statement put me? I can voice act any named pitch range XD


----------



## greg-the-fox (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm in love with Eddie Vedder's voice (what it used to be) Would this be considered on the high range of baritone? I'm getting pretty decent at singing this song but I can't really reach the high notes or the screaming.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_LQU2-GOXY


----------



## .Ein. (Dec 22, 2008)

The music industry has a bias for suck.


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 23, 2008)

Damn straight its an annoying trend. Where are my precious baritones? Where!?


----------



## Tiarhlu (Dec 23, 2008)

greg-the-fox said:


> I'm in love with Eddie Vedder's voice (what it used to be) Would this be considered on the high range of baritone? I'm getting pretty decent at singing this song but I can't really reach the high notes or the screaming.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_LQU2-GOXY



Love that song. Yeah, I'd say he's a higher baritone, though I haven't heard his low range. I'm guessing that's what I am since my low range stinks in regards to how far I can go, though it's a heavy, strong sound while I've got it. I seem to have a huge voice that doesn't want to go soft. 

I like the guy from The Crash Test Dummies too. And of course TMBG.


----------



## kurreltheraven (Dec 23, 2008)

People who want a fix of sub-tenor voice would do well to check out Stephin Merritt and the Magnetic Fields. 69 Love Songs is a good starting point.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Dec 25, 2008)

kurreltheraven said:


> People who want a fix of sub-tenor voice would do well to check out Stephin Merritt and the Magnetic Fields. 69 Love Songs is a good starting point.



Yes, that guy's a good singer. Of course my "gripe" here is for main stream music. You certainly won't here TMF on the radio.


----------



## Orion928 (Dec 30, 2008)

you know, im a low bass singer, and it does rather bug me that people prefer tenor voices to basses and baritones.  dont give us a chance. i think theyre biased


----------



## Alex Cross (Dec 30, 2008)

In short, yes. The recording industry has a bias for tenors for a variety of reasons.

According to record companies, tenors sell because most albums that go platinum and have good sales numbers are albums done by tenors. In Europe, their standards are a lot more lax as they tend to sign sopranos as much as tenors. In the US, it's all about whoever fits the mold.


----------



## Delphinidae (Jan 1, 2009)

Aden said:


> I like guys that can sing high, but I don't like it when they overdo it to the point of rediculousness. Really low voices don't really appeal to me except in an opera setting.


Truth has been pronounced.


----------



## Dolphinboy (Jan 1, 2009)

word


----------



## Dolphinboy (Jan 1, 2009)

crash test dummies,   "mmmm mmmm mmmmm mmmmm"  hahaha  but ya, too few and far between, a good bass just makes my flesh crawl... in a good way ;-)


----------



## emptyF (Jan 6, 2009)

<.<
>.>

i like my tenor voice . . . the reason that tenors are more prevalent in popular music is (i think) simple:  chicks dig it.  we are less threatening than you deep voiced folk, but still all scruffy and manly and shit.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 6, 2009)

The recording industry does prefer tenors over bases and baritones.

The reason: Bases and baritones are usually for the harmony aspect of a song. 

Now sometimes a baritone can sing melody because he has the ability to reach an level that is not as low as bases and not as high as tenors but still sounds like an even level.


----------

